

Bath Salts: An Alarming New Stimulant - trueduke
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/17/us/17salts.html

======
bediger
"The cases are jarring and similar to those involving PCP in the 1970s."

Well, there's your answer! It's another one of those "moral panics" about some
"newfangled drugs those long-haired young-uns are a-smokin'!" Seriously,
that's all this is. If I weren't such a dinosaur, I wouldn't know this, but
I've seen a huge string of illegal drugs get exactly the same treatment: LSD,
Heroin, PCP/Angel dust, Crack, Ecstatsy, and now "bath salts". This is the
second most aburd moral panic, right after "jenkem" or "butthash".

